# Bud Cox Mem. Farm Equipment Show, Trenton, MO June 20, 2015



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

The annual Bud Cox Memorial Farm Equipment Show will be held on June 20th, 2015 in Trenton, MO. It is in conjunction with the annual Gooseberry Festival.

We're not a big show, but all under roof. Nearly anything farm related invited; Farm & garden tractors, farm equipment, old trucks, tools, etc.

Approximately one hour drive past the nursing homes & through town at 1 pm. (weather permitting).

If you're close enough, bring your "toys", stop by & pay us a visit!

For more info: send me a message.


----------

